
Why are Google and Apple dictating how European democracies fight coronavirus? - spzb
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jun/16/google-apple-dictating-european-democracies-coronavirus
======
Hackbraten
Pretty biased language if you ask me.

Tech companies do not “overrule decisions” made by a government or legislative
body.

Tech companies restrict what people can do with their devices.

